# Ricketts - Milan: due diligence in corso. Novità a breve.



## admin (22 Giugno 2018)

*Il Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, sabato 23 giugno 2018*: i Ricketts hanno fatto capire di volere la maggioranza del Milan. Bisognerà capire se riusciranno a prenderla. Yonghong Li preferirebbe che il nuovo socio iniziasse in minoranza per poi salire.

Ma lo stesso Li porta avanti trattative anche con altri soggetti. Non solo con i Ricketts. Si va verso un derby tutto americano per il futuro del Milan. I Ricketts premono sull'acceleratore per superare i concorrenti e chiudere con Li il quale, in ogni caso, è sicuro di chiudere la trattativa col nuovo socio che poi, a sua volta, rimborserà Elliott versando i 32 milioni. In questo modo, Li non perderà l'investimento fatto.

Ultime novità da *Sky* sulla situazione societaria del Milan: oggi è stata una giornata storica. Un bivio. E' arrivato il comunicato della famiglia Ricketts che annunciavano la voglia di comprare il Milan. Prima, Elliott ha sottoscritto l'aumento di capitale.

Di Stefano:"Da quello che abbiamo scoperto è che c'è una due diligence in corso con i Ricketts. Novità nel week end. Vedremo se i Ricketts entreranno come socio di minoranza o di maggioranza. Ma ci sono sempre anche altri soggetti interessati al Milan".

Di Marzio:"Fassone e Mirabelli stanno cercando di capire cosa succederà. In genere, chi entra porta i propri uomini in società".


*Luca Pagni*: la trattativa tra i Rickets e Yonghong Li, che è stato avvistato a New York, è arrivata alle fasi finali. Ma non è scontato che il club rossonero finisca ai Ricketts. In corsa c'è anche un altro soggetto americano, il famoso Mr X, portato da Goldman Sachs. E c'è anche tensione tra i due rivali. Chi acquisterà il Milan, in ogni caso dovrà vedersela anche con il fondo Elliott che poche ore fa ha versato i 32 milioni di euro non depositati da Li.


----------



## 7vinte (22 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime novità da Sky sulla situazione societaria del Milan: oggi è stata una giornata storica. Un bivio. E' arrivato il comunicato della famiglia Ricketts che annunciavano la voglia di comprare il Milan. Prima, Elliott ha sottoscritto l'aumento di capitale.
> 
> Di Stefano:"Da quello che abbiamo scoperto è che c'è una due diligence in corso con i Ricketts. Novità nel week end. Vedremo se i Ricketts entreranno come socio di minoranza o di maggioranza. Ma ci sono sempre anche altri soggetti interessati al Milan".
> 
> Di Marzio:"Fassone e Mirabelli stanno cercando di capire cosa succederà. In genere, chi entra porta i proprio uomini in società".



Dai dai


----------



## luis4 (22 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime novità da Sky sulla situazione societaria del Milan: oggi è stata una giornata storica. Un bivio. E' arrivato il comunicato della famiglia Ricketts che annunciavano la voglia di comprare il Milan. Prima, Elliott ha sottoscritto l'aumento di capitale.
> 
> Di Stefano:"Da quello che abbiamo scoperto è che c'è una due diligence in corso con i Ricketts. Novità nel week end. Vedremo se i Ricketts entreranno come socio di minoranza o di maggioranza. Ma ci sono sempre anche altri soggetti interessati al Milan".
> 
> Di Marzio:"Fassone e Mirabelli stanno cercando di capire cosa succederà. In genere, chi entra porta i proprio uomini in società".



L'altro soggetto potrebbe essere il sempreverde miliardario stephen ross, organizzatore tra l'altro della tournee americana dove andremo a giocare tra un mesetto.


----------



## 7vinte (22 Giugno 2018)

luis4 ha scritto:


> L'altro soggetto potrebbe essere il sempreverde miliardario stephen ross, organizzatore tra l'altro della tournee americana dove andremo a giocare tra un mesetto.



I prende ricketts, per me è fatta


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime novità da Sky sulla situazione societaria del Milan: oggi è stata una giornata storica. Un bivio. E' arrivato il comunicato della famiglia Ricketts che annunciavano la voglia di comprare il Milan. Prima, Elliott ha sottoscritto l'aumento di capitale.
> 
> Di Stefano:"Da quello che abbiamo scoperto è che c'è una due diligence in corso con i Ricketts. Novità nel week end. Vedremo se i Ricketts entreranno come socio di minoranza o di maggioranza. Ma ci sono sempre anche altri soggetti interessati al Milan".
> *
> Di Marzio:"Fassone e Mirabelli stanno cercando di capire cosa succederà. In genere, chi entra porta i propri uomini in società".*




Si stanno cacando in mano. 

Mamma quanto godo se cacciano Mirabelli, il contratto triennale di Gattuso alla fine non gli basterebbe a rimanere. Sarebbe epica la cosa


----------



## Ragnet_7 (22 Giugno 2018)

Dai su


----------



## malos (22 Giugno 2018)

Non esiste una squadra al mondo che da tanto materiale non calcistico ai giornali, da anni ormai...


----------



## 7vinte (22 Giugno 2018)

malos ha scritto:


> Non esiste una squadra al mondo che da tanto materiale non calcistico ai giornali, da anni ormai...



Ci devono ringraziare


----------



## 7vinte (22 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (22 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime novità da Sky sulla situazione societaria del Milan: oggi è stata una giornata storica. Un bivio. E' arrivato il comunicato della famiglia Ricketts che annunciavano la voglia di comprare il Milan. Prima, Elliott ha sottoscritto l'aumento di capitale.
> 
> Di Stefano:"Da quello che abbiamo scoperto è che c'è una due diligence in corso con i Ricketts. Novità nel week end. Vedremo se i Ricketts entreranno come socio di minoranza o di maggioranza. Ma ci sono sempre anche altri soggetti interessati al Milan".
> 
> Di Marzio:"Fassone e Mirabelli stanno cercando di capire cosa succederà. In genere, chi entra porta i propri uomini in società".



Chissà se domani mattina ci saranno grosse novità?
comunque il socio di minoranza è Li


----------



## Zosimo2410 (22 Giugno 2018)

Un progetto interessante. Non uno che fuole prendere il “giocattolo” ma uno che vuole costruire una societá in grado di mantenersi autonomamente. 

Mi aspetto da Rickets
1) Basta parlare di Milan piú in termini da commercialisti che da tifoso. I conti sono importanti e non si puó spendere al di la delle possibilitá, ma basta senti parlare solo di fidejussioni e menate varie.
2) Avviare velocemente e concretamente il progetto stadio giá analizzato da questa dirigenza
3) Dare continuitá dirigenziale, capire dove si é arrivati prima di agire a cavolo, non facciamo come Suning appena arrivato .
4) Riportare quanto piú milanismo in societá. Affiancare Maldini a Gattuso e magari cooptare anche Leonardo o Albertini non sarebbe male.
5) invetsire come si sta facendo su profili giovani, bisogna crescere nel tempo e solo cisí gli invest8menti non sono a fondo perduto.
6) Sviluppare moltissimo i ricavi da match day, commerciale e marketing.
7) Dare importanza al settore giovanile, al calcio femminile


----------



## 7vinte (22 Giugno 2018)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Chissà se domani mattina ci saranno grosse novità?



Vado a letto fiducioso. Ormai non siamo più il milan ma l'AC Milan!!! Alla inglese


----------



## Pitermilanista (22 Giugno 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Si stanno cacando in mano.
> 
> Mamma quanto godo se cacciano Mirabelli, il contratto triennale di Gattuso alla fine non gli basterebbe a rimanere. Sarebbe epica la cosa



E con loro tre o quattro mangiapane a tradimento, che si erano attaccati alla mammelle di quei due imbranati... Li ho "letti" un po' disorientati oggi, non sanno se saltare dal carro o rimanervi... Finita la pacchia, leccaderetani!


----------



## Roger84 (22 Giugno 2018)

Che tensione! Forza forza...abbiamo fretta!!


----------



## Konrad (22 Giugno 2018)

W il grande Stato del Nebraska!!!!


----------



## sballotello (22 Giugno 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Si stanno cacando in mano.
> 
> Mamma quanto godo se cacciano Mirabelli, il contratto triennale di Gattuso alla fine non gli basterebbe a rimanere. Sarebbe epica la cosa


Via TUTTI. Cominciare da Fassone


----------



## MaschioAlfa (22 Giugno 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Vado a letto fiducioso. Ormai non siamo più il milan ma l'AC Milan!!! Alla inglese



Ma in America che ore sono?


----------



## Jackdvmilan (22 Giugno 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Ma in America che ore sono?



A new york 17.30


----------



## Dapone (22 Giugno 2018)

cosa ne penserà la dama cinese?


----------



## 7vinte (22 Giugno 2018)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> A new york 17.30



Annuncio alle 21 loro. Notte fonda da noi


----------



## malos (22 Giugno 2018)

Importante per il futuro è che mettano le basi per un nuovo stadio da subito, io batto da anni su questo tasto, è uno dei pochi modi per aumentare il fatturato in modo consistente e duraturo.


----------



## Tessar (22 Giugno 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Annuncio alle 21 loro. Notte fonda da noi



Vi terrò aggiornati


----------



## admin (22 Giugno 2018)

*Luca Pagni: la trattativa tra i Rickets e Yonghong Li, che è stato avvistato a New York, è arrivata alle fasi finali. Ma non è scontato che il club rossonero finisca ai Ricketts. In corsa c'è anche un altro soggetto americano, il famoso Mr X, portato da Goldman Sachs. E c'è anche tensione tra i due rivali. Chi acquisterà il Milan, in ogni caso dovrà vedersela anche con il fondo Elliott che poche ore fa ha versato i 32 milioni di euro non depositati da Li.*


----------



## mandraghe (22 Giugno 2018)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> E con loro tre o quattro mangiapane a tradimento, che si erano attaccati alla mammelle di quei due imbranati... Li ho "letti" un po' disorientati oggi, non sanno se saltare dal carro o rimanervi... Finita la pacchia, leccaderetani!




Poveracci bisogna capirli, leccare deretani per poi ritrovarsi soltanto con un sacco di peli in bocca non dev'essere piacevole. 

Tornando in topic, vedo che a Sky finalmente hanno abbandonato la pista dello sciagurato sultano malese, sarebbe curioso sapere la genesi di certe notizie. Ma dimentico che Sky, o meglio Alciato, era quello della "ricchissima nonna di mister Bee".


----------



## Aron (22 Giugno 2018)

Konrad ha scritto:


> W il grande Stato del Nebraska!!!!



Milan-Nebraska affare di Stato


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (22 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Luca Pagni: la trattativa tra i Rickets e Yonghong Li, che è stato avvistato a New York, è arrivata alle fasi finali. Ma non è scontato che il club rossonero finisca ai Ricketts. In corsa c'è anche un altro soggetto americano, il famoso Mr X, portato da Goldman Sachs. E c'è anche tensione tra i due rivali. Chi acquisterà il Milan, in ogni caso dovrà vedersela anche con il fondo Elliott che poche ore fa ha versato i 32 milioni di euro non depositati da Li.*



dei 32 mln se ne fregano... cioè scrivere vedersela con il fondo Elliott?
li ripaga è basta.. che vedersela XD


----------



## Aron (22 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Luca Pagni: la trattativa tra i Rickets e Yonghong Li, che è stato avvistato a New York, è arrivata alle fasi finali. Ma non è scontato che il club rossonero finisca ai Ricketts. In corsa c'è anche un altro soggetto americano, il famoso Mr X, portato da Goldman Sachs. E c'è anche tensione tra i due rivali. Chi acquisterà il Milan, in ogni caso dovrà vedersela anche con il fondo Elliott che poche ore fa ha versato i 32 milioni di euro non depositati da Li.*




Ricketts=Conte

Mr X=Brocchi


----------



## MaschioAlfa (22 Giugno 2018)

Tessar ha scritto:


> Vi terrò aggiornati



Mr. Ricketts... are you?


----------



## tonilovin93 (22 Giugno 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Si stanno cacando in mano.
> 
> Mamma quanto godo se cacciano Mirabelli, il contratto triennale di Gattuso alla fine non gli basterebbe a rimanere. Sarebbe epica la cosa



Mia curiosità, perché dite che il contratto di Gattuso sarebbe una sorta di garanzia a mirabelli per restare?
Perchè sarebbe tipo da parafulmine?


----------



## luis4 (22 Giugno 2018)

malos ha scritto:


> Importante per il futuro è che mettano le basi per un nuovo stadio da subito, io batto da anni su questo tasto, è uno dei pochi modi per aumentare il fatturato in modo consistente e duraturo.



con uno stadio nuovo con sede, museo e varie + risultati sportivi sfondiamo i 700 milioni di fatturato entro 5 anni.


----------



## Tessar (22 Giugno 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Mr. Ricketts... are you?



Hahahha no no non sono mr Ricketts!!!


----------



## admin (22 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime novità da Sky sulla situazione societaria del Milan: oggi è stata una giornata storica. Un bivio. E' arrivato il comunicato della famiglia Ricketts che annunciavano la voglia di comprare il Milan. Prima, Elliott ha sottoscritto l'aumento di capitale.
> 
> Di Stefano:"Da quello che abbiamo scoperto è che c'è una due diligence in corso con i Ricketts. Novità nel week end. Vedremo se i Ricketts entreranno come socio di minoranza o di maggioranza. Ma ci sono sempre anche altri soggetti interessati al Milan".
> 
> ...



Quotate le news


----------



## Aron (22 Giugno 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Mia curiosità, perché dite che il contratto di Gattuso sarebbe una sorta di garanzia a mirabelli per restare?
> Perchè sarebbe tipo da parafulmine?



Inutile trovare una logica nelle azioni di Mirabelli


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (22 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime novità da Sky sulla situazione societaria del Milan: oggi è stata una giornata storica. Un bivio. E' arrivato il comunicato della famiglia Ricketts che annunciavano la voglia di comprare il Milan. Prima, Elliott ha sottoscritto l'aumento di capitale.
> 
> Di Stefano:"Da quello che abbiamo scoperto è che c'è una due diligence in corso con i Ricketts. Novità nel week end. Vedremo se i Ricketts entreranno come socio di minoranza o di maggioranza. Ma ci sono sempre anche altri soggetti interessati al Milan".
> 
> ...



Mr X mi sta già su...
sarà x i vari anni di Mister X Y e compagnia bella x non dire il nome dei calciatori 
che tra l'altro alla fine erano sempre dei bidoni assurdi LOL


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime novità da Sky sulla situazione societaria del Milan: oggi è stata una giornata storica. Un bivio. E' arrivato il comunicato della famiglia Ricketts che annunciavano la voglia di comprare il Milan. Prima, Elliott ha sottoscritto l'aumento di capitale.
> 
> Di Stefano:"Da quello che abbiamo scoperto è che c'è una due diligence in corso con i Ricketts. Novità nel week end. Vedremo se i Ricketts entreranno come socio di minoranza o di maggioranza. Ma ci sono sempre anche altri soggetti interessati al Milan".
> 
> ...



Continuo a pensare che non sono cose che si possono risolvere rapidamente. Tutto il mese di luglio ho paura che ce lo giochiamo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Giugno 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Continuo a pensare che non sono cose che si possono risolvere rapidamente. Tutto il mese di luglio ho paura che ce lo giochiamo.



Naaaa , se escono queste notizie é perché sono molto avanti


----------



## Trumpusconi (22 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime novità da Sky sulla situazione societaria del Milan: oggi è stata una giornata storica. Un bivio. E' arrivato il comunicato della famiglia Ricketts che annunciavano la voglia di comprare il Milan. Prima, Elliott ha sottoscritto l'aumento di capitale.
> 
> Di Stefano:"Da quello che abbiamo scoperto è che c'è una due diligence in corso con i Ricketts. Novità nel week end. Vedremo se i Ricketts entreranno come socio di minoranza o di maggioranza. Ma ci sono sempre anche altri soggetti interessati al Milan".
> 
> ...



Sono contento!
Ma credo che vi sia troppo entusiasmo per la chiusura rapida della trattativa...
Secondo me il cambio societario avverrà, ma non in questi giorni.
Magari tra un mesetto o giù di li, c'è da firmare ancora il preliminare...
Poi se i signori USA vogliono smentirmi e annunciare di aver comprato già stanotte, liberissimi eh


----------



## Igor91 (22 Giugno 2018)

Tessar ha scritto:


> Hahahha no no non sono mr Ricketts!!!



Come farai a tenerci aggiornati??? Chi sei in realtà? Rivelati! Ahahaha


----------



## Tessar (22 Giugno 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Continuo a pensare che non sono cose che si possono risolvere rapidamente. Tutto il mese di luglio ho paura che ce lo giochiamo.



In Usa il tempo è denaro davvero, questi sono killer, per me chiudono subito, non si può rischiare di lasciare il Milan fuori dall'Europa...sarebbe inconcepibile partire con un handicap del genere per la nuova proprietà.


----------



## admin (22 Giugno 2018)

*Il Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, sabato 23 giugno 2018: i Ricketts hanno fatto capire di volere la maggioranza del Milan. Bisognerà capire se riusciranno a prenderla. Yonghong Li preferirebbe che il nuovo socio iniziasse in minoranza per poi salire.

Ma lo stesso Li porta avanti trattative anche con altri soggetti. Non solo con i Ricketts. Si va verso un derby tutto americano per il futuro del Milan. I Ricketts premono sull'acceleratore per superare i concorrenti e chiudere con Li il quale, in ogni caso, è sicuro di chiudere la trattativa col nuovo socio che poi, a sua volta, rimborserà Elliott versando i 32 milioni. In questo modo, Li non perderà l'investimento fatto. *


----------



## Tessar (22 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## admin (22 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, sabato 23 giugno 2018: i Ricketts hanno fatto capire di volere la maggioranza del Milan. Bisognerà capire se riusciranno a prenderla. Yonghong Li preferirebbe che il nuovo socio iniziasse in minoranza per poi salire.
> 
> Ma lo stesso Li porta avanti trattative anche con altri soggetti. Non solo con i Ricketts. Si va verso un derby tutto americano per il futuro del Milan. I Ricketts premono sull'acceleratore per superare i concorrenti e chiudere con Li il quale, in ogni caso, è sicuro di chiudere la trattativa col nuovo socio che poi, a sua volta, rimborserà Elliott versando i 32 milioni. In questo modo, Li non perderà l'investimento fatto. *



*Basta off topic. Restate on e quotate le news.*


----------



## malos (22 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, sabato 23 giugno 2018: i Ricketts hanno fatto capire di volere la maggioranza del Milan. Bisognerà capire se riusciranno a prenderla. Yonghong Li preferirebbe che il nuovo socio iniziasse in minoranza per poi salire.
> 
> Ma lo stesso Li porta avanti trattative anche con altri soggetti. Non solo con i Ricketts. Si va verso un derby tutto americano per il futuro del Milan. I Ricketts premono sull'acceleratore per superare i concorrenti e chiudere con Li il quale, in ogni caso, è sicuro di chiudere la trattativa col nuovo socio che poi, a sua volta, rimborserà Elliott versando i 32 milioni. In questo modo, Li non perderà l'investimento fatto. *



Chissà chi sono quest'altri....cavolo fateci sapere chi dobbiamo tifare 
Ah ho letto solo ora che l'altro acquirente partirebbe con la minoranza. Ok tutto il tifo sui Rickett.


----------



## Gito (22 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, sabato 23 giugno 2018: i Ricketts hanno fatto capire di volere la maggioranza del Milan. Bisognerà capire se riusciranno a prenderla. Yonghong Li preferirebbe che il nuovo socio iniziasse in minoranza per poi salire.
> 
> Ma lo stesso Li porta avanti trattative anche con altri soggetti. Non solo con i Ricketts. Si va verso un derby tutto americano per il futuro del Milan. I Ricketts premono sull'acceleratore per superare i concorrenti e chiudere con Li il quale, in ogni caso, è sicuro di chiudere la trattativa col nuovo socio che poi, a sua volta, rimborserà Elliott versando i 32 milioni. In questo modo, Li non perderà l'investimento fatto. *



Ma in base a cosa Li vorrebbe tenere la maggioranza? Non ha versato questo aumento di capitale per farlo versare al nuovo socio e poi vorrebbe un socio di minoranza che mette i soldi al posto suo di continuo?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (22 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, sabato 23 giugno 2018: i Ricketts hanno fatto capire di volere la maggioranza del Milan. Bisognerà capire se riusciranno a prenderla. Yonghong Li preferirebbe che il nuovo socio iniziasse in minoranza per poi salire.
> 
> Ma lo stesso Li porta avanti trattative anche con altri soggetti. Non solo con i Ricketts. Si va verso un derby tutto americano per il futuro del Milan. I Ricketts premono sull'acceleratore per superare i concorrenti e chiudere con Li il quale, in ogni caso, è sicuro di chiudere la trattativa col nuovo socio che poi, a sua volta, rimborserà Elliott versando i 32 milioni. In questo modo, Li non perderà l'investimento fatto. *



Dai Li diventa il nostro Thoir (fortunato)


----------



## luis4 (22 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, sabato 23 giugno 2018: i Ricketts hanno fatto capire di volere la maggioranza del Milan. Bisognerà capire se riusciranno a prenderla. Yonghong Li preferirebbe che il nuovo socio iniziasse in minoranza per poi salire.
> 
> Ma lo stesso Li porta avanti trattative anche con altri soggetti. Non solo con i Ricketts. Si va verso un derby tutto americano per il futuro del Milan. I Ricketts premono sull'acceleratore per superare i concorrenti e chiudere con Li il quale, in ogni caso, è sicuro di chiudere la trattativa col nuovo socio che poi, a sua volta, rimborserà Elliott versando i 32 milioni. In questo modo, Li non perderà l'investimento fatto. *



2 sono meglio che one. mettetevi d'accordo e portateci alla conquista dell'ottava


----------



## Heaven (23 Giugno 2018)

.
[MENTION=1065]Heaven[/MENTION] per favore... Questo è un sito serio. 

Leggi il regolamento.


----------



## malos (23 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (23 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## Aron (23 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## admin (23 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, sabato 23 giugno 2018*: i Ricketts hanno fatto capire di volere la maggioranza del Milan. Bisognerà capire se riusciranno a prenderla. Yonghong Li preferirebbe che il nuovo socio iniziasse in minoranza per poi salire.
> 
> Ma lo stesso Li porta avanti trattative anche con altri soggetti. Non solo con i Ricketts. Si va verso un derby tutto americano per il futuro del Milan. I Ricketts premono sull'acceleratore per superare i concorrenti e chiudere con Li il quale, in ogni caso, è sicuro di chiudere la trattativa col nuovo socio che poi, a sua volta, rimborserà Elliott versando i 32 milioni. In questo modo, Li non perderà l'investimento fatto.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Aron (23 Giugno 2018)

malos ha scritto:


> Ah ho letto solo ora che l'altro acquirente partirebbe con la minoranza. Ok tutto il tifo sui Rickett.






Gito ha scritto:


> Ma in base a cosa Li vorrebbe tenere la maggioranza? Non ha versato questo aumento di capitale per farlo versare al nuovo socio e poi vorrebbe un socio di minoranza che mette i soldi al posto suo di continuo?




Passare da Ricketts e Conte al prestanome che accetta di fare il socio di minoranza a Li...Non ci voglio neanche pensare.


----------



## Tessar (23 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, sabato 23 giugno 2018*: i Ricketts hanno fatto capire di volere la maggioranza del Milan. Bisognerà capire se riusciranno a prenderla. Yonghong Li preferirebbe che il nuovo socio iniziasse in minoranza per poi salire.
> 
> Ma lo stesso Li porta avanti trattative anche con altri soggetti. Non solo con i Ricketts. Si va verso un derby tutto americano per il futuro del Milan. I Ricketts premono sull'acceleratore per superare i concorrenti e chiudere con Li il quale, in ogni caso, è sicuro di chiudere la trattativa col nuovo socio che poi, a sua volta, rimborserà Elliott versando i 32 milioni. In questo modo, Li non perderà l'investimento fatto.
> 
> ...



La notizia sta rimbalzando anche qui, diverse testate riportano la dichiarazione dei Ricketts e confermano il lavoro eccellente fatto dagli stessi con i Cubs, spero vivamente che questo affare si concretizzi a breve.


----------



## Boomer (23 Giugno 2018)

Non esiste che il socio entri in minoranza dai non avrebbe alcun senso.


----------



## King of the North (23 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, sabato 23 giugno 2018*: i Ricketts hanno fatto capire di volere la maggioranza del Milan. Bisognerà capire se riusciranno a prenderla. Yonghong Li preferirebbe che il nuovo socio iniziasse in minoranza per poi salire.
> 
> Ma lo stesso Li porta avanti trattative anche con altri soggetti. Non solo con i Ricketts. Si va verso un derby tutto americano per il futuro del Milan. I Ricketts premono sull'acceleratore per superare i concorrenti e chiudere con Li il quale, in ogni caso, è sicuro di chiudere la trattativa col nuovo socio che poi, a sua volta, rimborserà Elliott versando i 32 milioni. In questo modo, Li non perderà l'investimento fatto.
> 
> ...



Non c’è dubbio alcuno che se la famiglia Ricketts ha diffuso quel comunicato è per via dello stato avanzato della trattativa. La cosa veramente interessante è il ruolo di Li. Onestamente mi dispiace leggere tanto negatività nei suoi confronti, credo che in pochi hanno capito che si tratta di un grande uomo da affari. La ricerca del nuovo socio e le relative trattative le sta portando avanti lui è il suo braccio destro Han. Stiamo parlando di un uomo che oltre all’enorme investimento che ha fatto per rilevarci e toglierci dalle mani di chi stava portando nell’oblio, ha messo sul mercato oltre 200mln di euro per permetterci di arrivare in Champions sin da subito. Si è affidato a Fassone ed è stato Fassone stesso a fare l’errore di affidare la direzione sportiva ad un uomo probabilmente capace ma senza ogni dubbio inesperto. La società Milan, grazie a Li è tutt’altro che indebitata.....perché un debito di 123mln sono poca cosa. (Gli altri 180 sono a titolo personale) Dopo aver adempiuto a tutti i suoi impegni ha mantenuto il sangue freddo di non versare l’ultimo aumento di capitale non perché non ne avesse le capacità economiche ma perché già sapeva che a rimborsare Elliott ci avrebbe pensato il nuovo socio, portando avanti trattative intrecciate, senza farsi “ingolosire” dalla prima offerta recapitatagli. In tutto questo ne uscirà senza averci rimesso un euro e avendo immesso sul mercato 200mln di euro che hanno inevitabilmente arricchito letteralmente la nostra rosa. Il lavoro di Li, a mio avviso, è stato il lavoro di uno che sa il fatto suo. Nulla da eccepire. Se I Ricketts definiranno l’acquisizione in tempi sufficientemente brevi per far tramutare anche la sentenza dellla Uefa con una conclusione più morbida, il lavoro di Li meriterà la lode. Forza Li, forza Ricketts e soprattutto forza Milan.


----------



## mabadi (23 Giugno 2018)

a sto punto Mr X deve uscire allo scoperto. Non può più rimanere in silenzio


----------



## Aron (23 Giugno 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Non esiste che il socio entri in minoranza dai non avrebbe alcun senso.



L'unica modalità accettabile per l'UEFA sarebbe un socio di minoranza che scalerebbe la maggioranza entro pochissimi mesi e con un ruolo di comando attivo fin dal principio. 
Il socio di minoranza che "potrebbe" scalare in due anni sarebbe invece una trollata gigantesca.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (23 Giugno 2018)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Sono contento!
> Ma credo che vi sia troppo entusiasmo per la chiusura rapida della trattativa...
> Secondo me il cambio societario avverrà, ma non in questi giorni.
> Magari tra un mesetto o giù di li, c'è da firmare ancora il preliminare...
> Poi se i signori USA vogliono smentirmi e annunciare di aver comprato già stanotte, liberissimi eh



Tra pochi giorni il milan passa ad Elliot. Chi non vuole partecipare ad un asta si fa sotto ora. 

Sempre che non intervenga il tombino con i 32 milioni di euro


----------



## MaschioAlfa (23 Giugno 2018)

King of the North ha scritto:


> Non c’è dubbio alcuno che se la famiglia Ricketts ha diffuso quel comunicato è per via dello stato avanzato della trattativa. La cosa veramente interessante è il ruolo di Li. Onestamente mi dispiace leggere tanto negatività nei suoi confronti, credo che in pochi hanno capito che si tratta di un grande uomo da affari. La ricerca del nuovo socio e le relative trattative le sta portando avanti lui è il suo braccio destro Han. Stiamo parlando di un uomo che oltre all’enorme investimento che ha fatto per rilevarci e toglierci dalle mani di chi stava portando nell’oblio, ha messo sul mercato oltre 200mln di euro per permetterci di arrivare in Champions sin da subito. Si è affidato a Fassone ed è stato Fassone stesso a fare l’errore di affidare la direzione sportiva ad un uomo probabilmente capace ma senza ogni dubbio inesperto. La società Milan, grazie a Li è tutt’altro che indebitata.....perché un debito di 123mln sono poca cosa. (Gli altri 180 sono a titolo personale) Dopo aver adempiuto a tutti i suoi impegni ha mantenuto il sangue freddo di non versare l’ultimo aumento di capitale non perché non ne avesse le capacità economiche ma perché già sapeva che a rimborsare Elliott ci avrebbe pensato il nuovo socio, portando avanti trattative intrecciate, senza farsi “ingolosire” dalla prima offerta recapitatagli. In tutto questo ne uscirà senza averci rimesso un euro e avendo immesso sul mercato 200mln di euro che hanno inevitabilmente arricchito letteralmente la nostra rosa. Il lavoro di Li, a mio avviso, è stato il lavoro di uno che sa il fatto suo. Nulla da eccepire. Se I Ricketts definiranno l’acquisizione in tempi sufficientemente brevi per far tramutare anche la sentenza dellla Uefa con una conclusione più morbida, il lavoro di Li meriterà la lode. Forza Li, forza Ricketts e soprattutto forza Milan.



Fratello sono con te.... Troppa Melma sul presidente. Non se la merita ad oggi


----------



## admin (23 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, sabato 23 giugno 2018*: i Ricketts hanno fatto capire di volere la maggioranza del Milan. Bisognerà capire se riusciranno a prenderla. Yonghong Li preferirebbe che il nuovo socio iniziasse in minoranza per poi salire.
> 
> Ma lo stesso Li porta avanti trattative anche con altri soggetti. Non solo con i Ricketts. Si va verso un derby tutto americano per il futuro del Milan. I Ricketts premono sull'acceleratore per superare i concorrenti e chiudere con Li il quale, in ogni caso, è sicuro di chiudere la trattativa col nuovo socio che poi, a sua volta, rimborserà Elliott versando i 32 milioni. In questo modo, Li non perderà l'investimento fatto.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Roccoro (23 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, sabato 23 giugno 2018*: i Ricketts hanno fatto capire di volere la maggioranza del Milan. Bisognerà capire se riusciranno a prenderla. Yonghong Li preferirebbe che il nuovo socio iniziasse in minoranza per poi salire.
> 
> Ma lo stesso Li porta avanti trattative anche con altri soggetti. Non solo con i Ricketts. Si va verso un derby tutto americano per il futuro del Milan. I Ricketts premono sull'acceleratore per superare i concorrenti e chiudere con Li il quale, in ogni caso, è sicuro di chiudere la trattativa col nuovo socio che poi, a sua volta, rimborserà Elliott versando i 32 milioni. In questo modo, Li non perderà l'investimento fatto.
> 
> ...



Peppe fetish ha detto che il Milan gli ha pre allertati per una possibile cambio di proprietà nel weekend end... Io dò già il benvenuto alla famiglia Ricketts: fateci tornare dove ci compete! #MakeACMilanGreatAgain


----------



## corvorossonero (23 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, sabato 23 giugno 2018*: i Ricketts hanno fatto capire di volere la maggioranza del Milan. Bisognerà capire se riusciranno a prenderla. Yonghong Li preferirebbe che il nuovo socio iniziasse in minoranza per poi salire.
> 
> Ma lo stesso Li porta avanti trattative anche con altri soggetti. Non solo con i Ricketts. Si va verso un derby tutto americano per il futuro del Milan. I Ricketts premono sull'acceleratore per superare i concorrenti e chiudere con Li il quale, in ogni caso, è sicuro di chiudere la trattativa col nuovo socio che poi, a sua volta, rimborserà Elliott versando i 32 milioni. In questo modo, Li non perderà l'investimento fatto.
> 
> ...



Leggo di gente che ringrazia Li, che dice che dovremmo avere più riconoscenza per proprietà e managment. Ma dico siete seri?
Oggi se non avessimo avuto le spalle coperte da Elliott, il Milan era tecnicamente fallito, in default e non si sarebbe potuto iscrivere nemmeno al campionato italiano. E dobbiamo ringraziarli? si se ti tolgono dai piedi li ringrazio. 
Debiti su debiti, Mercato totalmente a debito, sbeffeggiati da tutto il mondo, l'Uefa che ci boccia VA e SA. Rischio esclusione dalle coppe, e dobbiamo pure avere riconoscenza, nemmeno se avessero vinto 3 coppe. Pazzesco.


----------



## JohnDoe (23 Giugno 2018)

Mr Ricketts e uno che gestisce tanti fondi molto potenti in USA . gestisce anche un fondo con 40 bln di assets : TD Ameritrade ed e anche CEO di Incapital LLC una societa di servizi finanziari che e partner di Bank of America,Goldman Sachs, Fannie Mae.


----------



## babsodiolinter (23 Giugno 2018)




----------



## DMZtheRockBear (23 Giugno 2018)

Credo Maldini con i Ricketts sia più che possibile.
Sui dirigenti non saprei, io non li odio per sport come molti fanno qui dentro. Sono criticabili, ma un secondo anno glielo darei. Vediamo. 
In caso dovesse arrivare Conte come dicono, mi piacerebbe Gattuso rimanesse a fare il secondo,ma è difficile. 
Se Mirabelli dovesse andare via, il nome migliore da prendere è Berta secondo me.


----------



## Montag84 (23 Giugno 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Leggo di gente che ringrazia Li, che dice che dovremmo avere più riconoscenza per proprietà e managment. Ma dico siete seri?
> Oggi se non avessimo avuto le spalle coperte da Elliott, il Milan era tecnicamente fallito, in default e non si sarebbe potuto iscrivere nemmeno al campionato italiano. E dobbiamo ringraziarli? si se ti tolgono dai piedi li ringrazio.
> Debiti su debiti, Mercato totalmente a debito, sbeffeggiati da tutto il mondo, l'Uefa che ci boccia VA e SA. Rischio esclusione dalle coppe, e dobbiamo pure avere riconoscenza, nemmeno se avessero vinto 3 coppe. Pazzesco.



Li ha scelto di non pagare.

Riconoscenti magari no, ma nemmeno mestruati verso ogni cosa buona fatta dalla proprietá in questo anno.


----------



## Sotiris (23 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, sabato 23 giugno 2018*: i Ricketts hanno fatto capire di volere la maggioranza del Milan. Bisognerà capire se riusciranno a prenderla. Yonghong Li preferirebbe che il nuovo socio iniziasse in minoranza per poi salire.
> 
> Ma lo stesso Li porta avanti trattative anche con altri soggetti. Non solo con i Ricketts. Si va verso un derby tutto americano per il futuro del Milan. I Ricketts premono sull'acceleratore per superare i concorrenti e chiudere con Li il quale, in ogni caso, è sicuro di chiudere la trattativa col nuovo socio che poi, a sua volta, rimborserà Elliott versando i 32 milioni. In questo modo, Li non perderà l'investimento fatto.
> 
> ...



Yonghong Li lo ringrazio, o meglio ringrazio chi sta dietro di lui, perché di fronte alla posizione politica presa dalla Uefa, che non si aspettavano, la quale Uefa non ha bocciato i conti di una s.p.a. (infatti sono migliori ora di quelli lasciati dalla precedente) ma ha bocciato una modalità di acquisizione (cosa che non le compete affatto), hanno scelto di bilanciare le proprie legittime aspettative economiche con il bene del Milan, onde togliere qualsiasi alibi a chi ci vuole fuori dall'Europa League.

Chi sta dietro a Li, poteva tranquillamente mettere i 32 milioni di euro, come era sempre stato fatto prima, quindi non è vero che improvvisamente ci hanno lasciato alla guazza per insolvenza, bensì per scelta.
Adesso che avremo l'ammmmmericano e non il cattivone cinese sicuramente giocheremo, in un modo o nell'altro, l'Europa League.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Giugno 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Leggo di gente che ringrazia Li, che dice che dovremmo avere più riconoscenza per proprietà e managment. Ma dico siete seri?
> Oggi se non avessimo avuto le spalle coperte da Elliott, il Milan era tecnicamente fallito, in default e non si sarebbe potuto iscrivere nemmeno al campionato italiano. E dobbiamo ringraziarli? si se ti tolgono dai piedi li ringrazio.
> Debiti su debiti, Mercato totalmente a debito, sbeffeggiati da tutto il mondo, l'Uefa che ci boccia VA e SA. Rischio esclusione dalle coppe, e dobbiamo pure avere riconoscenza, nemmeno se avessero vinto 3 coppe. Pazzesco.



Veramente le spalle al Milan le ha sempre coperte Li.
Li ha versato oltre 400 milioni di suo per l’acquisto del Milan, Elliot ne ha prestati 180 , ma per questa quota ha voluto a garanzia l’intera societá.

Li ha fatto aumenti di capitale per 88 milioni, mai nessuno in Italia aveva mai messo tanto in una societá di calcio.

Il mercato a debito cosa vuol dire? Nessun acquisto viene pagato cash, mai, ne tantomeno con i soldi della proprietá. Tutti gli acquisti si fanno sempre con pagamenti pluriennali a carico della societá, cosí fanno tutti e cosí ha fatto il Milan. La bravura del management é stata che questo mega investimento é stato assorbito dai conti senza il minimo aggravio al bilancio, che anzi chiude una quindicina di milioni addirittura meglio di quello precedente.

Insomma:

1) ci ha liberato da Berlusconi
2) ha investito oltre mezzo miliardo di euro direttamente
3) Ha permesso e voluto che la societá di tornare ad investire
4) Ha fatto questo con un mamagment che ha tenuto i conti in linea nonostante i notevoli investimenti.

Li in ogni caso resterá una pietra miliare del ritorno del Milan agli antichi fasti e se anche dovesse cedere una quota merita lketerno ringraziamento dei tifosi.


----------



## Victorss (23 Giugno 2018)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Yonghong Li lo ringrazio, o meglio ringrazio chi sta dietro di lui, perché di fronte alla posizione politica presa dalla Uefa, che non si aspettavano, la quale Uefa non ha bocciato i conti di una s.p.a. (infatti sono migliori ora di quelli lasciati dalla precedente) ma ha bocciato una modalità di acquisizione (cosa che non le compete affatto), hanno scelto di bilanciare le proprie legittime aspettative economiche con il bene del Milan, onde togliere qualsiasi alibi a chi ci vuole fuori dall'Europa League.
> 
> Chi sta dietro a Li, poteva tranquillamente mettere i 32 milioni di euro, come era sempre stato fatto prima, quindi non è vero che improvvisamente ci hanno lasciato alla guazza per insolvenza, bensì per scelta.
> Adesso che avremo l'ammmmmericano e non il cattivone cinese sicuramente giocheremo, in un modo o nell'altro, l'Europa League.





Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Veramente le spalle al Milan le ha sempre coperte Li.
> Li ha versato oltre 400 milioni di suo per l’acquisto del Milan, Elliot ne ha prestati 180 , ma per questa quota ha voluto a garanzia l’intera societá.
> 
> Li ha fatto aumenti di capitale per 88 milioni, mai nessuno in Italia aveva mai messo tanto in una societá di calcio.
> ...



Daccordo, Propendo anche io per questo tipo di analisi, al momento.


----------

